# NY/NJ/CT Herf



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

We are holding a herf at Azucar restaurant in Jersey City on March 2 around 6:00~6:30 pm. We will meet in the upstairs cigar lounge. Link below is the website of the restaurant. Post here or pm me if able to attend.

http://www.azucarcubancuisine.com/


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

There are 4 of us so far. MeNembis, hyper_dermic and schnell987. Anyone else interested ? I been to Azucar before and the food is very good and they make really good mojitos.


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

There is a major herf in Long Island...are you guys interested?
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56841


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

If anyone is interested this is still on for Friday March 2nd at Azucar in Jersey City. Any questions pm me.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you David for setting up a wonderful herf. I had a great time eating and smoking. I hope to do this again soon. :ss :al :mn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> Thank you David for setting up a wonderful herf. I had a great time eating and smoking. I hope to do this again soon. :ss :al :mn


What? No pictures?
:sb


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Fokkers....I missed this.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Jian and Kevin for coming to the mini-herf. It was great herfing with both of you. We should to this again.


----------

